# Flying With A Mag Drive Pump



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

I am taking an international flight to costa rica in a couple days and am building a pond down there while I visit. I plan to bring a Mag drive 18 pump in my checked baggage. Has anyone had experience with bringing a pump of that sort on a plane? Do I have to worry about the magnet in the pump messing with the scanner?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

In a checked bag you will be totally fine... customs might ask, but its easy to explain


----------

